# Talk About a Piece of Donkey Dung....Obama Turns John Lewis " Eulogy " Into a Biden Campaign Speech...What a POS..!



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

*Obama Turns John Lewis Funeral Into Political Rally *



*by   Tyler Durden   
Thu, 07/30/2020 - 18:20*


Former President Barack Obama turned a eulogy for the 
late Rep. John Lewis (D-GA) into a Democratic political rally - urging 
Congress to pass a series of measures he said would 'continue Lewis' life's work.'




Of all the speakers at the memorial, 
*the former President was the only one to leverage Lewis' death for political purposes*.


Obama's proposals included:

- Automatic voter registration.

- Congressional representation for Washington D.C. and Puerto Rico.

- Making election day a federal holiday.

- Ending gerrymandering.

- Replacing the 1965 Voting Rights Act which would restore federal supervision over state efforts to pass election reforms.

- Ending the Senate's filibuster rule (famously used by Hillary Clinton's mentor, Sen. Robert Byrd (VA), against the GOP's 1964 Civil Rights Act).



"You want to honor John? Let’s honor him by revitalizing the law 
that he was willing to die for," Obama said, while later 
*likening President Trump to segregationist Democratic 
Gov. George Wallace of Alabama*, and the police to Civil Rights-era law 
enforcement officers beating blacks across the South - condemning "sending 
agents to use tear gas and batons against peaceful demonstrators."

...............................................................................



Patriot J

@sirhottest
Wow, Barack Obama is delivering Lewis's eulogy & this MF 
had the nerve to call out federal troops teargassing protestors 
AS IF HE DIDN'T DO THE SAME THING IN FERGUSON & BALTIMORE LOL
11:04 AM Jul 30, 2020

...................................................................................

We can only imagine the response if Trump used 
a Republican's funeral to propose GOP policies.
Watch:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288928973028839429


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

*Talk about a " Dead " man walking......*
*He knows the indictments are coming...!
*
*Unbelievable what he did....!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

Why wasn't trump there? 
Why hasn't trump even mentioned the name John Lewis? 
Why was there no representative from the administration there?
Why has trump removed the portraits of George W Bush and Bill Clinton from the White House and not put Obama's up?
Why is trump not dealing with the pandemic?
Why are we still not able to have enough tests?
Why do the test results take so long?
Why are we still one of the bottom three countries in the world dealing with the virus?
Why is there no national plan?
Why isn't trump leading or even trying?


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why wasn't trump there?
> Why hasn't trump even mentioned the name John Lewis?
> Why was there no representative from the administration there?
> Why has trump removed the portraits of George W Bush and Bill Clinton from the White House and not put Obama's up?
> ...


*What a bunch of made up Horseshit you've posted....!

You are Sad ....*


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Aug 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What a bunch of made up Horseshit you've posted....!
> 
> You are Sad ....*


nononono = Ignore
Bye bye loser.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

NOVA.Dad said:


> nononono = Ignore
> Bye bye loser.


*Hey it's the " Off Topic "...don't get Butt Hurt....just don't come back
if you can't handle the TRUTH....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Obama Turns John Lewis Funeral Into Political Rally *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One pathetic race baiter, what a POS Lewis and Obama is/was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Dr. Alveda King Blasts Obama For Politicizing John Lewis Funeral: Leftists Will ‘Grab At Any Opportunity’
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

*OBAMA IS A DEMOCRAT*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*
*OBAMA IS A CRIMINAL*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Obama supports Biden... that's why he waited over a week to endorse him when he was the ONLY candidate.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

So all trump did was complain about how John Lewis didn't go to any of trump's little parties. It's always about trump. If God himself came down and declared trump unfit trump's disciples would turn atheist and send God death threats.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So all trump did was complain about how John Lewis didn't go to any of trump's little parties. It's always about trump. If God himself came down and declared trump unfit trump's disciples would turn atheist and send God death threats.



*You should retract that post......I find it highly offensive...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You should retract that post......I find it highly offensive...!*


You and your fellow pussies find anything you can't control highly offensive.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and your fellow pussies find anything you can't control highly offensive.



*NO PUSSIES ON MY SIDE......AND SOON ENOUGH YOU WILL FIND OUT..!*


----------

